# Edge 9/5



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Took a few buddies out to the edge on Saturday looking for mingos and grouper.

We weren’t able to find cigs or hard tails at the buoys or at the Mass, which has been the trend for me over the past two years.

We stopped at few spots I ran over a few trips back. The first two were boogers, but the third was a really nice 20’ deep bowl. We caught a nice trigger and the mingo bite was really good.

We kept catching 16” mingos and no triggers, so I decided to put out to deeper water for better mingos.

Hit one more dud run over in the way out.

Got to my deeper spot and the mingo bite was really good. A small school of super chickens swam up to the boat, and we managed to catch 5 of them.

We tried for grouper after we limited on mingos, but didn’t have and luck on live LY or bonita.

Ended up with a limit of mingos, 5 chic, and a nice trigger.

Sharks weren’t terrible, but Lincoln did play with a few.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bliner Bingo!!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Bingo! Bingo!....Mingo Dinner!!
Nicely done sir!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Dang, look at the bellies on some of them mingos. Nice!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

mingo mania. good job with the chickens, too, my friend.
jack


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Great dinners right there, thanks for sharing


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

What depth did you catch the smaller and larger mingos? We found a great mingo bite on the top of the drop off in 160 but they were in that 12-16" class which was probably the smallest we've found that deep. They were crushing baits immediately so it made up for it at least. Sounds like a great day!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice haul, thanks for the report!


----------



## classickelly6 (Sep 16, 2021)

Good

Sent from my TECNO KC8 using Tapatalk


----------

